# Pricing baby back ribs



## lazykitty (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm planning on doing baby back ribs on Saturday, and I see Food Lion has them for $2.95 lbs.  I was just at Harris Teeters, and they had bogo on Smithfield baby backs (ends up being $3.25 lb).  I've never purchased baby backs before, does $2.95 sound reasonable?  Just curious as to what everybody else is paying.  This is in Delaware.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 11, 2013)

Out here they are normally $3.99 lb or more. On sale, $2.99 if we're lucky.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2013)

Around here, you would be super lucky to find them under $3.99. Often $5.49 !!!

That's why I usually do Spares.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2013)

2.95 is a good price. I am going to Food Lion this weekend and getting some. I'm surprised Teeters didn't jack them up to 8.99 before putting them on BOGO.


----------



## lazykitty (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL...Actually Teeters did jack them up to $6.49 lb...BOGO makes them $3.25 lb.


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds about right.


----------



## meddling kids (Apr 11, 2013)

I was at SAMs club the other day and they had baby backs for $2.48/lb


----------



## mike nwpa (Apr 12, 2013)

I just paid $4.85lb.  I had ordered spare ribs but they gave me the wrong thing and now I am stuck.  Oh well hope they turn out well.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sam's the the cheapest around here and $2.98 is normal, sometimes less on sale.  Everybody else seems to be $3.95 and up


----------



## jdmvette (Apr 13, 2013)

they are usually 2.69 at my local costco. 

walmart just jumped from 2.78 to 3.37/lb.


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 13, 2013)

I apologize for not directly answering your question but I just bought a 3 pack of St. Louis style ribs from Costco.  I got them for $23.00.

The reality is, ribs like everything has gone up.

I prefer spare ribs and then to cut them down to St. Louis, since it's pretty much the same (in my opinion) as BB.  But now, Costco no longer sells Spare ribs.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 13, 2013)

My local Costco still has spares. Just saw some St. Louis style the other day. Problem is, I can't stand the cartilage in them.


----------



## alelover (Apr 14, 2013)

I got 3 racks of BB for 2.88/lb at Sam's yesterday.


----------



## jdmvette (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's what I did yesterday.  


These BB from Costco were even cheaper then when I saw them last week!







First time using the MES for ribs and they came out the best I've ever made.  

The wife, kids and neighbors all loved them. 

Can't wait to make some more!


----------



## alelover (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice. Swift ribs are better than Smithfield in my experience. That's a great deal.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Our markets here, including Food Lion and Ingles, have BB ribs on sale pretty frequently. Under $3.00/# is good. Just be sure they are BB and not St. Louis cut ribs. I've seen markets play that game a time or two, but it was probably a butcher trainee error?!?!


----------



## geerock (Apr 16, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned st louis's are meatier, tastier, and cheaper than bb's.  Cook 'em right and just as tender too.  BTW..... loin back ribs are not classified as bb's.


----------



## jdmvette (Apr 17, 2013)

geerock said:


> BTW..... loin back ribs are not classified as bb's.


*Baby back ribs* (or loin ribs, back ribs) are taken from the top of the rib cage between the spine and the spare ribs, below the loin muscle. The designation "baby" indicates the cuts are from market-weight hogs (240–270 lbs.), rather than adult hogs (500–650 lbs.).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_ribs#Baby_back_ribs


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 18, 2013)

jdmvette said:


> *Baby back ribs* (or loin ribs, back ribs) are taken from the top of the rib cage between the spine and the spare ribs, below the loin muscle. The designation "baby" indicates the cuts are from market-weight hogs (240–270 lbs.), rather than adult hogs (500–650 lbs.).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_ribs#Baby_back_ribs


Thanks. I did not know the actual origin of "Baby Back Ribs". Goes to prove you're never too old to learn something new.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 18, 2013)

geerock said:


> As far as I'm concerned st louis's are meatier, tastier, and cheaper than bb's. Cook 'em right and just as tender too. BTW..... loin back ribs are not classified as bb's.


We just prefer BB since there are only two of us and the slabs of STL ribs are usually large. However, we just did have a rack of STL ribs and they lasted for three meals, were meaty like you said and inexpensive. A rack of BB even lasts us for two meals. The older we've become, the less we eat per sitting. Not many years ago, my wife and I would would wipe out a rack of BB in one meal.


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2013)

There should be plenty of Baby backs at the NC gathering.


----------

